# Galvin green sizes



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm looking at buying a few bits of galvin green gear online (eBay) but before I buy anti was trying to find out what the sizes are like from any of your experiences? Ie are the XL a small or large fit?
Cheers in advance


----------



## ADB (Jan 9, 2014)

I am 42/44 inch chest and the XL jacket fits perfectly if that helps.


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

snaphookwedge said:



			I am 42/44 inch chest and the XL jacket fits perfectly if that helps.
		
Click to expand...

It would if I knew my chest size lol
(Off to find a tape measure)


----------



## fundy (Jan 9, 2014)

go up a size, if youre normally an xl then buy xxl


----------



## Wayman (Jan 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			go up a size, if youre normally an xl then buy xxl
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think that's right


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

So it's fair to say that the sizes are on the small side.
Cheers


----------



## Bratty (Jan 9, 2014)

Wayman said:



			Yes I think that's right
		
Click to expand...

Certainly worked for me. Medium in most, large in Galvin Green.

Tends to be snug around the stomach / waist, rather than tight on the arms / shoulders.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 9, 2014)

I take an XL in jacket size in other brands and my GG jacket is XL. I have tried an XXL on before and is was far to big for me. You would be better trying one on first rather than buying blind. This applies to the Polo's and jumpers as well for me.


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			I take an XL in jacket size in other brands and my GG jacket is XL. I have tried an XXL on before and is was far to big for me. You would be better trying one on first rather than buying blind. This applies to the Polo's and jumpers as well for me.
		
Click to expand...

I might call into American golf tomorrow and try a few of their bits on lol
Cheers


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 9, 2014)

Dan1984 said:



			I might call into American golf tomorrow and try a few of their bits on lol
Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Be a wise idea matey. You never know they may well be a cheap as Ebay!! Galvin stuff always fetches big money on Ebay, I have seen 2nd hand jackets of theirs go for well over Â£100


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'll have a little nosey tomorrow, I've got a few quid in paypal so rather than transferring it I was going use it and treat myself before the mrs got hold of it!!!!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 9, 2014)

Right. As I say just be wary on Ebay as decent buys are very few and far between especially in the more popular sizes.


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

No problem, cheers for the advise


----------



## julsk10 (Jan 9, 2014)

Re: Galvin green sizes
I'll have a little nosey tomorrow, I've got a few quid in paypal so rather than transferring it I was going use it and treat myself before the mrs got hold of it!!!!!
You can use PayPal when buying online from Ag


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 9, 2014)

fundy said:



			go up a size, if youre normally an xl then buy xxl
		
Click to expand...

I agree they are a small fit or should that be athletic fit.... 



Few places with summer designs on sale and all except PayPal have look around online some decent prices to be found.


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cheers for the advice guys


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 9, 2014)

I always go a size up as well. They release the new styles on Monday as well


----------



## Vardon11 (Jan 10, 2014)

julsk10 said:



			Re: Galvin green sizes
I'll have a little nosey tomorrow, I've got a few quid in paypal so rather than transferring it I was going use it and treat myself before the mrs got hold of it!!!!!
You can use PayPal when buying online from Ag
		
Click to expand...

Hello mate,

I just ordered some GG gear from Function18 and payed via paypal. They have some pretty good deals on GG at the moment.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 10, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			Hello mate,

I just ordered some GG gear from Function18 and payed via paypal. They have some pretty good deals on GG at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Used Function 18 many times. Great bunch to deal with


----------



## GolfScot (Jan 10, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			Used Function 18 many times. Great bunch to deal with
		
Click to expand...

Agree function 18 are excellent.  I'm a xl in most things (apart from lindeberg of course which is xxl) and I currently have a XL Galvin Green jacket and it's fine.

Don't get me wrong i couldn't wear lots of layers (jumpers etc) under it, then it would be too tight, but for me I would rather have a waterproof jacket that is a bit more snug fitting without lots of excess material moving around during the swing.

so for me, I am the same size in Galvin that I am in everything else.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 10, 2014)

GolfScot said:



			Agree function 18 are excellent.  I'm a xl in most things (apart from lindeberg of course which is xxl) and I currently have a XL Galvin Green jacket and it's fine.

Don't get me wrong i couldn't wear lots of layers (jumpers etc) under it, then it would be too tight, but for me I would rather have a waterproof jacket that is a bit more snug fitting without lots of excess material moving around during the swing.

so for me, I am the same size in Galvin that I am in everything else.
		
Click to expand...

I agree GG is the same as any other brand for me apart from JL as you say. JL trouser sizes are fine but the jackets and jumpers are designed for people with bodies like Villegas not for shall we say the normal club golfer


----------



## Dan1984 (Jan 10, 2014)

In_The_Rough said:



			I agree GG is the same as any other brand for me apart from JL as you say. JL trouser sizes are fine but the jackets and jumpers are designed for people with bodies like Villegas not for shall we say the normal club golfer

Click to expand...

Been in to american golf today and the galvin green stuff is the same as other brands. Came across that function 18 website and it looks like they've got some good gear/deals, so I guess I'll be shopping there!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 10, 2014)

Dan1984 said:



			Been in to american golf today and the galvin green stuff is the same as other brands. Came across that function 18 website and it looks like they've got some good gear/deals, so I guess I'll be shopping there!!
		
Click to expand...

Good luck and happy shopping. Shows you it is always best to try out first before taking the plunge


----------

